# Cover of Fleetwood Mac 'Dreams'



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Just got this from one of my band mates, we weren't going to post it anywhere, but I thought i'd put it up here for ya'll to see.

It was earlier this year, in Winnipeg while we were on tour with Switchfoot. We had started playing this cover right after the bridge in one of our songs (Run) and our friends (ladies of the canyon - another amazing Canadian band happened to be in town) , so we got them to come up on stage with us to play this tune.

The audio is a mix straight from the board, and I think from the camera as well, my guitar is panned to the right side.

Hope you enjoy it! (i'm the guy on the right).

[video=youtube;v6E7arNPgRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6E7arNPgRY[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Such a fun song to play. Last night I got to play that tune with the powerhouse female singer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice, Michael. Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Mike....it says "this video is private" when I click on it.
Is there a password?

Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting, it was working the other day


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

It's back.
I took it down from youtube, didn't want many people seeing it.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Very cool arrangement Mike. Band sounds great and the Ladies were killer (loved her in the 2nd verse).
Sounds like you guys are on your way....good luck
Pete


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Very cool arrangement Mike. Band sounds great and the Ladies were killer (loved her in the 2nd verse).
> Sounds like you guys are on your way....good luck
> Pete


Thanks Pete!
We've been doing a killer cover of 'Here Comes The Rain Again' lately... I'll try and get video of it at tonight's gig in St Catharines.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

where are you playing? Might be down st paul st area tonight...

Band sounds great, awesome cover.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> where are you playing? Might be down st paul st area tonight...
> 
> Band sounds great, awesome cover.


Its a students only event at Brock university. Sorry man (unless you're a student)


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I was, my sister is.... i think i still have a student card around somewhere....


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Easily one of my all time faves. Nice work. Was hoping to hear a slow gear/volume pedal lead in there.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds fantastic. I've seen Ladies of the Canyon and they are incredible. I was floored.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Cups said:


> Sounds fantastic. I've seen Ladies of the Canyon and they are incredible. I was floored.


Thanks. Yeah they're fantastic. Those girls know how to party too!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good job!!




I personally hate playing that song. 2 chords, it drives me crazy every time (ok there's a third chord in the bridge) but yeah, if my band never played it again, it would be too soon.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Man that was awesome thanks for sharing....


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys! It was a fun song to play, and it was great to play it along with the Ladies of the Canyon!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great cover!


----------

